# Petroleum Engineering Jobs



## thesfactor (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello good people!
I'm presently working in the US on an H1B visa as a Petroleum Engineer. I'd like to apply for permanent residence in either Australia or Canada and have been caught in the age old dilemma of choosing between the two countries. I'm typically a hot weather person, born and raised in a hot country and now I'm living in Houston, Texas. So ideally I'd be happy in a hot climate (Australia) but I don't want to make a choice based solely on this. I was wondering if you guys could help out with a few questions, any answers would be greatly appreciated.

Where are most of the petroleum engineering jobs located in Australia - I think I'd like to live in a big city so Melbourne, Sydney come to mind right off the bat. Perth might be a bit too far off for me since it seems like it will be quite a commute to go visit another place. 

Similarly, could someone please tell me where the petroleum engineering jobs are located in Canada - Vancouver is the city I'm looking at here...

Also, what are typical salaries petroleum engineers make in both these places? Is there a demand right now for jobs in this area? I have two years work exp and am working in an office environment which is what I look forward to continuing. 

Thanks again for any input!


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi thesfactor, 

I have live in Canada for a year (2008) and I would say that Calgary is the capital of all the oil related work. All the big oil companies have setup a head quarter there (Shell, CNRL, Total,...)
Apparently projects are backup, so you shouldn't have a hard time finding work there. Salaries were extremely high in Calgary, but cost of living is too (especially for accommodation), so I guess it balances in the end.
HOWEVER, it is fri***n cold there during winters! I am a hot weather person too! And honestly, I would put Australia over Canada, when it comes to the weather! ( been to Australia)
Perth is supposed to be a nice city, a little bit off from the rest of the world, but so is Calgary. (closest City is Edmonton; 3hour ride by car, or 1 hour to Vancouver, by plane!)
Vancouver is better, but they get a lot of rain during the winter.
I don't know if my reply is going to be of some help for you, but I thought I'd give you some insights from my time there.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Here are a few websites that deal with Petroleum Engineering jobs....you will be able to work out where in Australia they are. My bet would probably be Perth.

AUSTRALIA Petroleum Engineering Jobs

Petroleum Jobs By Location - Engineering Jobs, Electrical Jobs, Mechanical Jobs | Australia

Petroleum Jobs in AUSTRALIA - Expat Engineering Jobs

Do a search on the forum as I have a vague recollection this has come up before.

HTH
Dolly


----------



## thesfactor (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies my good people. I looked at all these jobs posted and it seems they require that I have lots of experience. I have 2 years of experience since I just graduated from university with a masters degree in 2007 and have been working since then. Should I continue working for a few years and then apply once I gather more experience? However, I do not want to miss the boat on immigration because if I lose my job here in the US, then I have nowhere to go to. Please advise...thanks!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

What I'd suggest is actually emailing one of the companies that are advertising and asking them the question. You may find that 2 years will be sufficient. When emailing, attach a copy of your CV as well. Also ask them if they would be willing to sponsor you. It's worth a try!

Dolly


----------

